# Sonic Fan Movie



## chavosaur (Jan 10, 2013)

So some youtuber created a fan made sonic movie, which isnt TERRIBLE (the voice acting is pretty bad and some animation scenes are a bit bleh) But it is interesting. See for yourself sonic fans


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

Production values aren't bad but why they're making something so serious gritty dark for fucking Sonic the Hedgehog is beyond me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Production values aren't bad but why they're making something so serious gritty dark for fucking Sonic the Hedgehog is beyond me.


Because why not? Sonic games were quite dark in a few installments - not to look too far, in Sonic Adventure 2, which is practically my favourite. "Sonic" and "Dark" do go together well if you execute it properly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> "Sonic" and "Dark" do go together well if you execute it properly.


 






They do not.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks better than 90% of the Hollywood Video game movies.

Also ANGRY VIDEO GAME NERD!!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They do not.


Taking away most of the terribad parts of the game, it does have a rather dark story, what with the Murder Of Maria and the actual backstory of Shadows legacy.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 11, 2013)

god has come to rip sinners


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They do not.


I said "when they're executed properly", and Shadow the Hedgehog is not a good example of that. Sonic Adventure 2 on the other hand is, and that game had quite a serious tone - the whole Earth was at stake and by the end of the game, things did turn quite dark.


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They do not.


 

They do too.





 Sonic SATam series.

Anyways, is the movie done? This has been in production for like, two years.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2013)

Pfft. They've got nothing on this gem.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I said "when they're executed properly", and Shadow the Hedgehog is not a good example of that. Sonic Adventure 2 on the other hand is, and that game had quite a serious tone - the whole Earth was at stake and by the end of the game, things did turn quite dark.


 
The Mushroom Kingdom is at stake in every Mario game. Does that make them dark? I mean like Mario's the last hope for the kingdom, even the universe in Super Mario Galaxy. But the game certainly isn't dark.

Sonic's dated catchphrases and his GOTTA GO FAST music ruins any image of a "dark, gritty" Sonic.

Also it's a game based around an anthropomorphic hedgehog who fights a villain named "Dr. Eggman". That's not dark.

At all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Mushroom Kingdom is at stake in every Mario game. Does that make them dark? I mean like Mario's the last hope for the kingdom, even the universe in Super Mario Galaxy. But the game certainly isn't dark.


I see quite a difference between a robo-apocalypse and Bowser finally banging Peach.



> Sonic's dated catchphrases and his GOTTA GO FAST music ruins any image of a "dark, gritty" Sonic.


That's just the attitude of the main character, not sure how it "ruins" a story arc.


> Also it's a game based around an anthropomorphic hedgehog who fights a villain named "Dr. Eggman". That's not dark.
> At all.


Depends on how you execute it, really. The comics can be quite dark as well, but then again, Sega Sonic =/= Archie Sonic.

But I digress... It all runs down to whether you like Sonic and that kind of fiction or not.


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Mushroom Kingdom is at stake in every Mario game. Does that make them dark? I mean like Mario's the last hope for the kingdom, even the universe in Super Mario Galaxy. But the game certainly isn't dark.
> 
> Sonic's dated catchphrases and his GOTTA GO FAST music ruins any image of a "dark, gritty" Sonic.
> 
> ...


In the Saturday AM series, Eggman has already won, and has an iron-grip rule of the world. Nearly everyone is transformed into robots with no free-will, and the Earth is 80% polluted and bombed. It's all up to Sonic and about 10 other freedom fighters to fight back against Eggman, even though they hardly have a chance, and they can never seem to get ahead. The heroes even lose sometimes, and when they do, there is always a huge loss when they do. (Allies getting "killed", ect)

All in all, if you watch the series, you'll see it's the darkest incarnation of Sonic.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 11, 2013)

Got some pretty famous Internet folks there, wowed me to see AVGN and NC.
I don't know if I'll end up watching it or not but man, dat Eggman is almost winning me over.


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2013)

IIRC, the Mega Man fan movie was made by the same guy as the Sonic film.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a great Dr. Eggman. Definitely going to watch this when I get home.


----------



## Yumi (Jan 14, 2013)

It was not great but not bad. I kinda agree with Guild. It was too dark. But I liked what they were trying to do. I'm no huge fan but i was nice to see some good talent. Guy who played Robotnik did well!



Gahars said:


> Pfft. They've got nothing on this gem.


 
Oh my...


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm truly _sorry _to the folks that invested their time and efforts, but thats just dreadful in every way.

The scene when Sonic showed-up to save that 'actor' from the robots was hilarious! (Wife, from over shoulder: "Wait, this is supposed to be PARODY, right ?!?)

Again, I respect your efforts, but the result ended-up looking like something that was vomited-out by 'SyFy Originals'....


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They do not.


 
Post of the year! 

Anything with "Sonic" and "Fan" normally gives me instant worry (See most "Fan Characters")



Will check it out anyways


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Pfft. They've got nothing on this gem.


 
W-o-w......that makes the first video look Oscar-worthy. 

As for this 'effort', all I can really say is: Cute couple, but maybe get out of the house every now and then, eh? OH - and dont forget to use condoms for safety!


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 14, 2013)

Seen worse and the appearance of James Rolfe made it instantly better

as some have said some animation was off, and most of the Voice acting is not gonna win any prizes but for what it is. It's not too bad


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They do not.


 

i have to be the only person to ever enjoy this game.
the game looked great and played incredibly , it wasnt a buggy mess as nearly every other 3d sonic game.
it looked and played better than any of the recent 3d sonics.

i take a weird story about aliens any day as long as it plays better than sonic heroes or sonic 360 or sonic and the black knight or etcetc


----------



## Devin (Jan 14, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> i have to be the only person to ever enjoy this game.
> the game looked great and played incredibly , it wasnt a buggy mess as nearly every other 3d sonic game.
> it looked and played better than any of the recent 3d sonics.
> 
> i take a weird story about aliens any day as long as it plays better than sonic heroes or sonic 360 or sonic and the black knight or etcetc


 
You, and I both. I for some reason seem to enjoy Sonic games people dislike.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 14, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> i have to be the only person to ever enjoy this game.
> the game looked great and played incredibly , it wasnt a buggy mess as nearly every other 3d sonic game.
> it looked and played better than any of the recent 3d sonics.
> 
> i take a weird story about aliens any day as long as it plays better than sonic heroes or sonic 360 or sonic and the black knight or etcetc


Sonic Heroes played just fine. I had that game and really enjoyed it. Problems came later in where things started really glitching out on you. Meanwhile I never really enjoyed Shadow. Having guns just slowed things down.


----------

